# Need to buy a dog crate asap



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi, saw our new puppy today and now it all seems real! She's so small, and will be lost in a crate but I think it is the right thing to do from the start. Hoping to bring her home next weekend, so will need to get a dog crate asap. 

Read posts by others and Jukee info great but seller they suggested doesn't appear on ebay for some reason. Will be going for a 36" one (I think?) but where do I get it from - there are so many online, I'm scared of getting it wrong. If anyone could point me in right direction or recommend I'd really appreciate it. Also do I buy a dog basket to go in the crate or just buy the vetbed cushion type stuff? 

Look forward to all your helpful advice.

Cris x


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

hi, we got our crate from here
http://www.doggiesolutions.co.uk/dog-cage-crate-cages-8769-0.html
we only got the small but think we'll probably end up getting the next size up in a few months!!
we also got Maisie a tiny bed from pets at home (black with grey cushion and paw prints on - was about £7 but tiny) she was lost in it at first but now 4 weeks later has grown right out of it!! hope this helps.  
looking forward to some pics of your puppy. what colour is she?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry Cris... cant remember where off internet we got ours, I know it came in a few days.It was certainly cheaper than shops, we got 36in, it seems massive to start just block some of it off to make it more snug. We used a box and covered it with a fleecy dog blanket then take it out as the pup gets bigger. I have nt got vet bed but a thick fleecy washable matt ..GP is the make just from a pet shop. in the bottom. I have used a folded up thin single quilt that will fit in the washer as well. Good luck x x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi. I have just bought one from www.petplanet.co.uk. they have a good selection and range of prices. Good luck with your search and look forward to hearing about your new puppy.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Cris,

The one I got (£25 ! for a top quality steel crate with side and front doors) was from:

Dog Health
Unit 3 
Tower Meadow
Swaffham
Norwich PE37 7LT

Tel: 01760 726340

The part number is - GY0708004-SP

Though these crates can be bought from any Pet food place such as "Pets At Home" etc etc .....but try and buy the best quality you can (would suggest to budget anything between £30-£40) - 
I would also suggest find one with a side and front door and I would also recommend the type with spring clip door fasteners as opposed to a wire loop fastener......just soooo much easier to use !).

Obviously I would suggest going for the 36" model (93cm x 57.5cm x 65cm) as it would mean only buying one crate that would last a life-time. By all means get a smaller one first - but watch to see when a bigger one is needed.

IF you are working to a budget - a carboot is a great place to find one (normally for between £10 - £20) or even a weekly auction - but I would certainly suggest that you make sure you thoroughly clean it before use !!

Stephen x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Ive brought a savic dog cottage crate from canine concepts online it was about £39 (went for this as i wanted a black crate not metal colour)

Also brought some vetbed to go inside plus a bonzo comforter and heat pad,hope this helps


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I bought a 30' crate with front and side doors and a water- bowl that is attached to the side. It was £40 from my local pet-shop. Dexter's dad was a toy so I am reassured he wont outgrow it!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

This is a ebay link to norfolkpetcare. I have bought 2 crates from them,they are very good quality and the delivery is amazing.
The 36" crate works out at £32.98 delivered.
Just edited post, this is the same people Stephen has recommended.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Silver-coated...UK_Pet_Supplies_Dogs&var=&hash=item7b682fe61f


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Cris said:


> Hi, saw our new puppy today and now it all seems real! She's so small, and will be lost in a crate but I think it is the right thing to do from the start. Hoping to bring her home next weekend, so will need to get a dog crate asap.
> 
> Read posts by others and Jukee info great but seller they suggested doesn't appear on ebay for some reason. Will be going for a 36" one (I think?) but where do I get it from - there are so many online, I'm scared of getting it wrong. If anyone could point me in right direction or recommend I'd really appreciate it. Also do I buy a dog basket to go in the crate or just buy the vetbed cushion type stuff?
> 
> ...


If they are not on ebay then try their own website www.doghealth.co.uk


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Like Col i have just got my 36" one from Ebay from the same seller in Norfolk,the delivery was really quick 2 days i think and really good quality


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm going to get one from him also, looks good! Have ordered Vet bed, and a clip on water bowl, and a Dog Bag for the car so far.. Yay I've started to purchase dog things


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Sarette said:


> I'm going to get one from him also, looks good! Have ordered Vet bed, and a clip on water bowl, and a Dog Bag for the car so far.. Yay I've started to purchase dog things


Yay!!! Its like getting your first babygrow all over again! You have got way more than me.Whats a dog bag???(am i being stuput)


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

pixie said:


> Yay!!! Its like getting your first babygrow all over again! You have got way more than me.Whats a dog bag???(am i being stuput)


And I only started today, not bad going hey! It's a pop up crate thing for the back of the car! Harri bought one and sent me the link, it looks pretty good


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Link for the pop-up dog bag pleeeeease!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Dog Bag looks good


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

We think it's fab and it only takes up half the boot and is dead easy to put back in the rucksack . Make sure you look in the bargain bucket for one as its £30 cheaper.


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Harri,where did you get yours from?


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

http://www.roofbox.co.uk/scripts/rb...ry=2444&qty=1&discountgroup=12403&price=44.95 this is a link to the bargain ones which are £30 cheaper. There's only 2 left now


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Thanks Sarah!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Thanks Sarah!


You're welcome!! xx


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi, thanks everyone for your advice, just ordered cage from Dogs Health plus some vet bedding and hook on bowl. So exciting!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sarette said:


> http://www.roofbox.co.uk/scripts/rb...ry=2444&qty=1&discountgroup=12403&price=44.95 this is a link to the bargain ones which are £30 cheaper. There's only 2 left now


Bought AutoSock snow socks from them last winter, their product rang has grown since then.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes they have a rather varied range don't they, have been browsing roof boxes too!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Sarette said:


> And I only started today, not bad going hey! It's a pop up crate thing for the back of the car! Harri bought one and sent me the link, it looks pretty good [/QUOTE
> 
> Hi can you send me the link too pls thanks Donna
> 
> Ignore read rest of post and realised link is there thanks


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Has anyone got a maelson soft pop up crate??Ive seen them online
www.fun4petsuk.com


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

*Hi Cris*

I have a crate you can have if you are in the london area. But I bought mine from petsathome think it was £40. I put Pushca's soft bed in there too with one of my t shirts. She loved it in there...her little home.
Hope this helps
Debi


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks very much Debi for offer, but I've ordered mine now. Just need to clear the kitchen and find a space for it!


----------



## marycciu (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks for this thread, it gave me lots of leads to start hunting for a crate for my new pup!!


----------

